# Mead--Windsor



## drwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi  picked up a couple of bikes and this is one of them. Can anyone give me an idea of its age,and is it worth putting togather. You can see it needs about everything. If its worth fooling with and anyone has some parts i'd be interested in them. Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Jun 9, 2012)

Circa 1909 ish? Should be worth $150. Heck, I'll buy that one grip from you...I'm missing one (don't tear off the leather wrapping).... bri.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 9, 2012)

That's pretty cool bike.  Rims are shot/warped.  I have some period correct wood rims.  Check the Buy/sell/trade forum.  Otherwise I'd be interested in buying if your if you decide to sell. I'm a quarter the way there if I keep my rims.  I'll send you a private message -  Nick


----------

